# Finally



## DrewUAT (Apr 18, 2007)

Went golfing friday, Was on a short part 4, bout 256 yards. Drove the green with my 5wood, missed the eagle putt, made the birdie one... for my FIRST birdie! haha

For being such a simple thing i was completley Exstatic... Anyone else recently make a first?


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

Congrats, hope there are many more to come


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

I did it was the 17 hole 235 yard and I drove it 2 the green, putted close and made the birdie.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Congrats!

Wait............what?!?!?! You hit your 5 wood 250 and you've never had a birdie?!?!?! 

In 3 years, I've birdied every hole at my home course several times, but I've NEVER had an eagle. To be honest though, only 1 hole is a decent opportunity for one. 502 yards, and if you can carry your drive 240~ you can hit the downslope of the hardpan to the right of the fairway. Easy 3 iron into the green from there. It's a pretty risky shot though, with OB right.

EDIT: I DO remember my first birdie though. 97 yard par 3 at Gratiot Country Club. (This was maybe 9 years ago, I was hitting from the reds.) Hit the green, and it released to 7-8 feet, and, typical 6 year old, I didn't even take the time to read the break, just ran up and knocked it in.


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

i don't remember my first birdie ...but i remember making my first hole in one and beating my dad for the first time. and my first eagle


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

I actually did have a first recently. My first hole out from a bunker. That's something that was never very strong in my game because I generally played at courses without too many bunkers, so when I did get in one, I'd just try to put one on the green. This year I've been playing at a links style course with TONS of bunkers, really bad ones too, so I've been practicing that a lot when I can find a good practice bunker.

I almost holed out from one on the 3rd hole. Blasted out from up against the lip to about 4 feet, but then on number 9 I managed to get myself into another one. This shot was a bit easier. Just your typical smooth bunker swing, high shot to clear the lip, then let it roll to the hole. I couldn't have played it any better than I did. Ball came out perfect, landed perfect, and rolled perfectly in the hole for birdie. Was a pretty cool first 

Now I just need to hole out from the tee of a par 3!


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I made my first Albatross not to long ago..I hit a 327 yard drive, to land my ball facing the green at the Dogleg Par 5 at my home course. I had about 118 left. I pulled out my PW, and hit it easy. I saw the ball hit the green, but because of the hill around it, I didn't see where it went. I walk up onto the green, couldn't find my ball anywhere..so then I look in the cup, and sure enough, there it is!: Pro V1 #3 in the hole!


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Congrats! They say getting an albatross is even harder than a hole in one, and I beleive it. It takes two exceptional shots to hole out from 445 yards.


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

I almost had a 2 on a par 5. It played 490, and my drive left me 235. I hit a 3 wood and it cozied up about 14 inches short, right in line.

a tap in eagle, but man...

I also holed a 120 yrd PW from the fairway on a public course. It landed just short and bounced and bumbled and somehow jump in line and rolled in.

I also have a hole in 1 to my name.


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

nothing compares to my silly brother who got his first hole in one about 2 years into his golf career. After we teed off the next hole I asked him where he put the ball, since he was obviously going to save it....

he pointed down the fairway.


----------



## GolfKid22 (Apr 17, 2007)

im only 14 and i guess im a natural....

have holed from sand like once or twice.

i was like 6 inches short of an ace. (really sucked but wasn't mad still made bird)

uhh have never holed from the fairway but have been close.

oh and finally shot under 80 for the first not to long ago...78


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Ha. I've been extremely close to double eagles many times. More than holes in ones by far. It seems like I have more tap in eagles than I have tap in birdies. It's kind of funny how that works...


----------

